#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 - Creating Rules - Rules Constant

## Jack7774

Creating rules issue -
At my work we use outlook 2010. I open outlook everyday and run rules to move emails from the inbox i have been given access to to the corresponding subfolders and they have the shared folder icon w/blue arrows. I currently have rules that work but i can not create a new one or modify the existing ones. The rule I am writing is super simple. Here is what i am doing, step 1 stay organized move messages from someone to a folder, select from people or public group, under step 2 i click the blue underlined word "people or public group" select what i need, click next, select move it to the specified folder, then in step 2 here is the problem, I click blue underlined "specified" i select a folder that i need and its shared w/blue arrows and when i select it and click okay it doesn't take and I can't finished creating the rule. I also can not modify an old rule for this same step either. What gives?

On a side note i was curious is there any way to make rules constant as in right when you receive an email the rules apply and go ahead and move the email versus having to run the rules manually? If not is there a way to make the rules run automatically like on a daily basis say at 8:00AM?

----------


## WNErika

When creating a blank rule, one of the options is "check messages as they arrive", which should take care of the redirection of the email to the specified folder.

----------


## Jack7774

All of the rules start with "Apply this rule after the message arrives" already so that didn't work.

----------


## Jack7774

It was a permissions issue on the IT side of things that I could not change. SOVLED Thanks.

----------

